# The Moosewood Cookbook Book Review



## karen1 (May 12, 2010)

Oh I LOVE Molly Katzen. My favorite recipe is her Vegetarian Quiche w/Canadian bacon added . It's either in the book shown in your post or The Enchanted Broccoli Forest. I've been making that recipe since the mid 80s and it's always a winner.

Another great post, Tee! Thanks! (Oh and I watched your onion video w/o audio - Midnight chewed speaker cords when he was but a wee pup last fall - still haven't replaced 'em! I'll watch it again at the office on Monday!)
.-= karen´s last blog ..Sweet Escape =-.


----------



## VegOnline (Apr 11, 2011)

I absolutely love this cookbook - handles all my vegetarian needs! A cookbook that makes vegetarianism delicious!


----------



## Faye (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this is an older blog post & I'm a little late to the party, but I just made Molly's Cream of Spinach soup last night...it was absolute heaven!! I doubled up the vegetables in the first mixture (2 carrots, 1 really large onion, 3 cloves of garlic & 2 potatoes) and cooked them until tender in vegetable broth instead of water, then pureed it all together. I added cilantro for my fresh herb...OH so good!! 

My copy of the Moosewood cookbook is well-used and well-Loved...any recipe from it (as well as Molly Katzen's other cookbooks) is sure to be a hit. Eating vegetarian is easy with Molly's recipes!


----------

